# her tarafım tutulmuş



## FlyingBird

i can almost always hear people say 'her tarafım tutulmuş'.
Could someone explain me why you always say 'tutulmuş' and not 'tutuldu'?
what does tutulmak mean in this case?

teşekkür ederim


----------



## The Lord of Gluttony

> 6. Bir organ veya bir şey hareket edemez olmak


TDK Dictionary

You can use tutulmak to say something (especially a body part) cannot move. 

her tarafım tutulmuş = no part of my body is moveable. her = each, taraf = part, tarafım = my part (usually used for body parts)

Köpek tutuldu = The dog could not move (perhaps because he was afraid of something)



> Could someone explain me why you always say 'tutulmuş' and not 'tutuldu'?



To me, using -muş is completely wrong. People should say "tutuldu"


----------



## adelan

If you are not aware of in the past, you generally use -mış suffix. Such as "Uyurken her tarafım tutul*muş*". Besides if you are aware you may use "-dı" suffix such as "Spor yaparken boynum tutul*du*". Tutulmak in these situations means stiff.


----------



## The Lord of Gluttony

How can one not be aware of his or her body part is stiff?


----------



## adelan

Read carefully, maybe in sleeping you may not be aware of you body part gets stiff 

And I regret to inform you that -muş is *not* completely wrong in this case. I generally use "tutulmuş" for this situation.


----------



## The Lord of Gluttony

I would still say "tutuldu".


----------



## FlyingBird

i can hear 'her tarafım tutulmuş' almost always, i never heard 'her tarafım tutuldu'.

if i understood good 'her tarafım tutulmuş' mean 'i didn't saw that but it happened when i was in sleep'? 

am i correct?


----------



## adelan

Let's consider an example. Stiff neck. In turkish "boyun tutulması". It is a result of an act such as working in the same position for a long time, or sleeping in an unhealthy position etc. Since one of the usage of -mış suffix is while talking about the past, you are not aware of sth or sth happened unintentionally "tutulmuş" is better. However everyone will understand you if you say "tutuldu".

But be careful, it would be funny or meaningless if you use -di suffix in lieu of -miş in most cases, but not for this one.


----------

